# Dtone's Recipes



## powders101 (Oct 5, 2011)

By: dtone


***I am providing this information to serve as a quick reference for those who know how to brew and are possibly interested in other concentrations/mixtures. PLEASE do not pm me asking for step by step instructions on how to brew and where to get powder and supplies. if you have a specific question, I'd be glad to help, but I am not going to do everything for you...I figured this post was helpful enough.***

****You will see Ethyl Oleate in most of these recipes. As I discuss below, EO is absolutely not necessary for basic concentrations. It should be considered a "luxury" for those who want thinner solutions and/or want to brew something at a higher concentration. People respond differently to EO and if you have a problem with...don't use it. If you wish not to use EO with the following recipes, just replace the amount of EO with the oil of your choice. I have listed these recipes with a general 50% EO/50% GSO mixture, as this is the standard. You can use any amount of EO you desire, from 0% to 100%, just make sure you do the math correctly and come out with the same amount of ml's.

test E/C/D, deca, Eq, tren E, Primo E 50mls @ 200mgs/ml
10g powder
17.5ml Ethyl Oleate (EO)
16ml Grapeseed Oil (GSO)
1.5ml BA (3%)
7.5ml BB (15%)

test E/C/D, deca, Eq, tren E, Primo E 40mls @ 250mgs/ml
10g powder
13.3ml EO
12 ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
6ml BB (15%)

test E/C/D, deca, Eq 40mls @ 300mgs/ml
12g powder
11.8ml EO
10ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

test E/D, deca, Eq 30mls @ 333mgs/ml
10g powder
10ml EO
5.6ml GSO
.9ml BA (3%)
6ml BB (20%)

test Prop (TP)/phenylprop (TPP), tren A, Masteron, Npp 100mls @ 100mg/ml
10g powder
37.5ml EO
37ml GSO
3ml BA (3%)
15ml BB (15%)

test phenylprop, Masteron, Npp 60mls @ 150mg/ml
9g powder
25ml EO
14.5ml GSO
1.8ml BA (3%)
12ml BB (20%)

test PP, Masteron, NPP 60mls @ 166mg/ml
10g powder
25ml EO
13.7 GSO
1.8ml BA (3%)
12 ml BB (20%)

Cut Stack (test p 75mg/ml, tren a 50mg/ml, masteron 50mg/ml) 40mls @ 175mg/ml
3g test prop powder
2g tren a powder
2g masteron powder
15ml EO
10.6ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

Mass Stack (test E 150mg/ml, deca 100mg/ml) 40mls @ 250mg/ml
6g test E powder
4g deca powder
13ml EO
12.3ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
6ml BB (15%)

Sustanon 100mls @ 250mgs/ml
10g test dec
6g test iso
6g test phenyl
3g test p
32ml EO
31.25ml oil
3ml BA (3%)
15ml BB (15%)

Sustanon 100mls @ 350mgs/ml
13g test dec
8g test iso
8g test phenyl
6g test p
30.75mls EO
20mls GSO
3ml BA (3%)
20ml BB (20%)

TP(PP)/NPP stack (test p/pp 75mg/ml, npp 50mg/ml) 40mls @ 125mg/ml
3g test p/pp powder
2g npp powder
15.1ml EO
12ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

test Acetate (A), P, or PP/tren A stack (test A/P/or PP 75mg/ml, tren a 50mg/ml) 40mls @ 125mg/ml
3g test a/p/pp powder
2g tren a powder
15.1ml EO
12ml GSO
1.2ml BA (3%)
8ml BB (20%)

Winstrol Recipe#1
50ml @ 50mg/ml
2.5g powder
8ml BB
2.5ml BA
1ml peg 300
.5ml poly
mix powder, bb, ba, and poly and heat at 325 degrees until dissolved, filter, and add 39ml distilled water and re-filter.

Winstrol recipe #2
20mls @ 50mg/ml
1g powder
4.8ml BB
0.6ml BA
0.6ml polysorbate 80
12.5ml distilled water
mix powder, BB, BA, and poly and heat until dissolved. filter, add water and re-filter


Winstrol recipe #3 Oil based (never done this but i trust the recipe)
20ml @ 50mg/ml
1g winstrol powder
17ml oil
.2ml BA
2 ml guaiacol ("super solvent")
mix powder and guaiacol first then add oil and BA.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 5, 2011)

*A few notes:*

By: dtone


A few notes:
Grapeseed oil (GSO) is called the 'carrier'
Ethyl Oleate (EO) is a solvent, which dissolves the powder but its use is to thin the solution's viscosity
Benzyl Alcohol (BA) is the antiseptic which keeps the solution sterile
Benzyl Benzoate (BB) is the primary solvent, which keeps the product from crashing.

If you notice, there is a trend...generally long esters hold easier at higher concentrations and require less solvent (EO/BB) than short esters. Many ugl's as well as popular recipes do not call for BB with test e, deca, or eq due to their low melting points. but there is no harm in including BB just to be safe and prevent crashing. as the concentration for short esters goes up, so does the EO and BB concentrations...but i dont like to push it with short esters.

It is not required to use EO, but it makes the product much smoother allowing less painful injections and flows smoothly through smaller needle gauges (25-27). Using EO as the primary carrier can allow you to bring some short esters into solution at higher concentrations, but generally the injection pain is so bad it is counter intuitive.

Grapeseed oil is my oil of preference, but there are many oils you can use.
***also, you do not have to use EO. I do because it lowers the viscosity and allows me to use smaller gauge needles. If you would like to just use oil as the carrier, just add the amounts i have listed for GSO and EO.


----------



## hardtimes101 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Eo*

Is EO toxic in any way ? how does the body process EO & BB?


----------



## bigpoppie (Feb 4, 2014)

I would love to try my own brew someday:headbang:
but I don't know shit about it
I am curious though...what happens if it "crashes"?


----------



## powders101 (Feb 4, 2014)

bigpoppie said:


> I am curious though...what happens if it "crashes"?



Most oils when heated will fall back into their solution.

You will find answers to any question you could possibly have right here in this forum.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 4, 2014)

powders101 said:


> Most oils when heated will fall back into their solution.
> 
> You will find answers to any question you could possibly have right here in this forum.



Exactly I had to ask these same questions before. And when you heat an individual bottle make sure and put a needle through the bottle to let it vent a little. 
P


----------



## QS (Feb 10, 2014)

bigpoppie said:


> I would love to try my own brew someday:headbang:
> but I don't know shit about it
> I am curious though...what happens if it "crashes"?



The hormone falls out of solution, creating crystals or becoming cloudy. Heating it will fix it usually.


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 11, 2014)

Big poppie, me too, I want to home brew some beer to.  research and knowledge. would save some $


----------



## climber (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for these!


----------

